# Trying to build a new 6ft by 6ft loft.



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi guys, currently i have a 4ft by 4ft by 4ft loft in which i keep my kit. And then i have a 8ft by 8ft by 8ft loft in which i keep another kit along with my dozen or so high flyers. And now i want to build a new 6ft by 6ft loft. I want the height to be 5 foot, since my neighbors are beginning to say that they don't have a view anymore lol. Anyway, i will most likely be keeping new birds in here. Not young birds but adult birds. Most likely will be rollers, highflyers, fantails or some other fancy pigeons. I just wanted to know, if someone had a good plan for a loft with the dimensions of 5ft high, 6 foot long, and 6 foot wide. the roof i'm planning to make will be V shaped so it'll actually turn out to be 6 foot in the center lol. So if anyone has any good plans please post it here, or you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Did you look in the loft section of the forum or you could do a search here on PT, I know other members have posted the lofts they are building. 
You might hve to modify the plans to fit your needs.


----------

